# Dog Show Novice - Please answer my dumb questions



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What type of showing are you talking about? Conformation? Obedience?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Mostly conformation, but tell me more about both if you don't mind.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

For conformation there are different kinds you can buy for different reasons. I think for goldens what is most common is a jewel collar (think choke type collar) with a lead that is thin that can easily be looped and unlooped in one hand--but still strong enough to hold onto your dog.

There are variations. They have martingale style collars, and there are also nylon chokers with nylon pieces. Some come as a one-piece slip on. I have always been told too that you want the lead to be the dominant color of your dog (ie don't use a white lead on a black dog and vice versa).

Jewel Collar http://www.petedge.com/product/Snake-Chains-Medium-Gold-for-Dogs/43896.uts
Martingale one piece http://www.petedge.com/product/Resco-Martingale-Show-Leads-42-x-316/44474.uts
Various kinds http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...word=show+lead&catid=&keyword.x=0&keyword.y=0

As far as what people use it seems to be based largely on personal preference.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the conformation setups vary on the dog - I tried half a dozen setups with Teller - martingale by rescoe, parachute nylon, kangaroo leather, regular leather choke, hex chains - I found that he liked the parachute nylon choke the best - particularly when the handlers had him - corrections on the hex chain brought him UP. My favorite was the kangaroo leather - it was like BUTTER! As for leashes I like one piece - a swivel with a clip can come undone inadvertently...And again I liked the kangaroo leather.

In obedience my collar of choice is a rolled leather collar - my guys actually only wear their rolled leather collars when they're working obedience....I have well broken-in (soft) leather 3', 4' and 6' leashes - depending on the purpose - stays I use the 3', rally the 6', and most of the time in obedience I'll work on the 4' (or a 26' flexi).

Legal in the obedience/rally ring are chain, leather, nylon and cotton webbed chokes, leather/nylon martingales and buckle collars (inc cotton webbed) - and chain/nylon and chain/leather limited slip. In obedience your collar and leash must be two pieces. 

No tags in the obedience or breed ring....

Experiment a bit to see what the boys like...And what you like 

Erica


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! I was curious when I was watching the dog show last weekend. I am only working obedience with the boys, and we are still in the super early stages of that, but I like to have at least half of an idea what people are talking about when we are at the kennel club. I appreciate the feedback!


----------

